# Budgie bald spot??



## CrunchieCooky (11 mo ago)

Hello! I recently rescued a budgie and am looking to get him a partner as i am at college till 3 PM most days. I fpund an ad for one but it has some balding at the back of its head? I asked the seller and he said its because its young and growing feathers out (its approx 50 days old) but i read that parasites, bugs, and viruses can also cause this?i dont want to get a sick bird as i honestly dont have the funds for it and dont want to harm the one i already have. Please help me figure out what this is! Would appreciate a quick reaponse as i plan to get the budgie on sunday if its health is okay.

Additionally, if you could help me figure out their gender (will also be posting to that forum) that would help a lot. The one im looking to buy with balding is white, and the yellow-green one is the one i already have who i thinj is male?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie is the green one, correct? I'm not certain, but it looks as though your bird may have scaly mites.
Would you please post a full frontal picture taken in natural light (no flash and no direct sunlight) showing the budgie's cere?
That will help with both determining gender as well as determining if the bird has a mite problem.

The area on the back of the white female budgie's head does not look to me like she has been molting. It appears the feathers have been plucked by another bird.
Has that budgie been housed with other birds? *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

I agree with the above regarding your current budgie. I believe he is a boy but a better photo would help confirm, as mentioned above. 

Additionally, the other budgie as FaeryBee said is not "balding", she has been plucked by another bird. If she is indeed female it would be best to wait and find a male budgie if your budgie actually is male. It's usually best to have two of the same gender so you don't have to worry about accidental breeding. 

You've been given great advice above, as well as resources to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. 

Please be sure to read through the links provided above as well, to familiarize yourself with the forums and stay updated on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! 👋


----------



## CrunchieCooky (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgie is the green one, correct? I'm not certain, but it looks as though your bird may have scaly mites.
> Would you please post a full frontal picture taken in natural light (no flash and no direct sunlight) showing the budgie's cere?
> That will help with both determining gender as well as determining if the bird has a mite problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a detailed response! I really hope mine doesnt have mites  i attached some pictures from where his cage is now, by a window without direct sunlight. Hes still scared/shy so i had to take them from a bit of a distance through the cage bars, but i hope they will do. I noticed the two little brown specs on his neck but i think theyre apart of his pattern? At least i hope so. If these pictures dont make it clear whether he has mites or not, i can try 'brushing' him with a stick to see if its actually apart of his feather pattern, as he is okay with sitting on and touching a stick im holding. Of course id rather not resort to that as i dont want to cause him unnecessary stress.

As for the white one, ill inquire from the seller whether shes being kept with other birds, but i am glad its not a bug or anything.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie does look like a male to me, but I would like @StarlingWings to make the final determination when she is next on-line.
If he is, indeed, a male, then I agree that you should wait to find him a friend of the same gender rather than getting a female.
You do not want to have to be concerned with taking all of the necessary steps to prevent breeding.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*What I am concerned about was the line right where his cere meets his beak. 
Scaly mites infest the beak area, around the eyes and the legs and feet. 
They are not removed by brushing. You can learn more about them in this thread. 

Common Avian Parasites

Treatment needs to be either Ivermectin Spot-On Treatment or Scatt (Spot-On) Treatment for Birds. 
Only one drop is applied to the skin on the back of the bird's neck. These are the proper treatments to use in the case of scaly mites.

Do you have an Avian Veterinarian?
Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


----------



## CrunchieCooky (11 mo ago)

Oh gosh, i had no idea that line was abnormal. There arent any avian veterinarians where i live, but ill take him to a general one. Im just wary of vets here as they arent educated properly and many of them are money hungry and dont provide proper treatment. Do you think i should apply ivermectin before going to the vet or vice versa?

And ill wait and try to find a male partner, thank you. May i ask, is it bad to keep a budgie without a partner?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some budgies can be happy as solo birds it depends on the individual bird and how much time it gets interacting with you. Personally I like them to have a friend, I always think if I was in a situation where I was the only human I would feel better if there was another like me around.  It's hard to tell if that is just dryness or mites, see if you can get a close look at it, with mites the whitish area begins to get a honeycomb appearance and as time goes on it spreads.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please do not panic. I may well be wrong about the scaly mites. 
It could well be that the cere and beak are simply dry and flaking (which is normal).
There are only a couple of the pictures which caused be to question whether scaly mites may be present while the others don't look bad at all.

I would like @StarlingWings and @Cody to weigh in with their opinions as their eyesight is more keen than mine.*

*(Edit to add: I asked both Cody and StarlingWings to weigh in thinking I'd already pressed "submit" on this post LOL.*
*That's why Cody's comment is prior to this one!)

Depending on how much time you have to spend with your budgie on a daily basis, a solo bird can be quite happy.
In the case of a solo budgie, the human becomes its flock. Some budgies are quite happy, active and content with that arrangement.
There are others who seem to thrive only with a same species companion. Giving your budgie a few weeks to settle in so you can learn its personality is always preferable to rushing out to get a friend.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## CrunchieCooky (11 mo ago)

Thank you all! I checked his beak from closer up but im still unsure so ill be taking him to the vet later today.  and i'll definitely wait approximately a month to see how hes doing with us before thinking abt another bird, there are about 10 people in my house so i think he'll get enough attention but ill keep an eye out on how hes adjusting and how comfortable/trusting he is. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

With 10 people in the house you need to make sure that they are all respectful and treating him properly especially if some of them are children. You don't want anyone sticking fingers in the cage or yelling or doing anything that could scare him.


----------



## CrunchieCooky (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> With 10 people in the house you need to make sure that they are all respectful and treating him properly especially if some of them are children. You don't want anyone sticking fingers in the cage or yelling or doing anything that could scare him.


Im aware, we've been keeping animals for a long time and understand its important to be extra gentle with rescues  had a rescue parakeet with us for 20+ years, and everyone was in love with him haha. And dont worry, we're all adults and care for animals a lot!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent. Please keep us informed with regard to his progress. 💜 💜 *


----------

